# Gravely 5665 slipping FWD/REV



## 5azzmonkey (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a Gravely 5665 that is slipping in forward and reverse especially under load such as going uphill. It appears to be only happening in high range. Gear shift lever is in the low position and generally stays in that position. 

Things I have done:
I have adjusted the forward/reverse lever and it is still happening but not as much as before.
Checked the dog gears for the Range control, they are like new and appear to be engaging properly. I had replaced them several years ago as the previous owner must have been slamming it while running they were completely rounded over.

I suspect that the cup clutch part #12644 for the forward/reverse control is worn out. Can anybody confirm? If this is the case, is there anything else that wears with the clutch that may need to be replaced too? Anything else I should check? 


Thank You,
Dave


----------



## 5azzmonkey (Aug 2, 2016)

Cup/cone clutch replacement solved the issue. The old clutch had become delaminated.

-Dave


----------

